# Which router lift for my new table?



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello everyone. It's time for a new tool again and this is always my first stop in my decision making process. I have a new Woodpecker router table with a Incra LS positioning system. Fantastic! I stuck a crappy Pinnacle phenolic plate in it just to get up and running but immediately discovered I want a lift. I've been reading everything I can find about the various makes anmd models and have narrowed it down to 3. The woodpecker/incra prl-v2, the jessem/incra master lift 2, or the woodpecker/incra sidewinder 350. Anyone with experiences good or bad with any of the setups please chime in. I'd like to hear from you.

Thanks in advance.

Ken D.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have the Woodpecker PRL-V2 and like it very much. FYI - I also have the Incra LS positioning system so I have incredible control over both vertical and horizontal adjustments.

Advice - - When you look at the PRL-V2 you will see an exposed wheel on top that you use for fine tuning the height. What I find is that I like to reach under the table and grab that same wheel from the underside if I want to turn it more than just a little bit. You get much more travel per stroke underneath.

Be advised that there is a brake on the vertical adjustment that you tighten or loosen with an allen wrench. If you want the height to remain exactly right, you have to apply the brake. It's a tiny bit of inconvenience and I mention it only because I didn't expect that.

The quick up and quick down feature works great. You can change bits very quickly and easily.


----------



## brianbagley (Dec 12, 2009)

I have the Woodpecker PRL-V2 also and I love it. The micro-adjust is fantastic for dialing in. I looked at the Sidewinder and my problem with it is the adjustment was not as smooth as would be needed for making fine changes. They may have fixed that issue, but I would make sure and try it out before purchasing.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

No lift needed comes in 2-1/4hp, and 3-1/4hp


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

You buy a router lift for the heft and fine, precise adjustments they can provide. Whether or not you consider such things are needed is entirely up to you. But as somebody who has used a plunge router on a regular plate, I wasn't ever satisfied with the feel of the mechanism and the flexure in the system. I don't know how sturdy the mechanism in the Triton is, but there's no way it'd provide the same results as with a big panel raising bit in a lift like the PRL, Bench Dog, Jessem, or Kreg.

IMHO, you pay extra money for router lifts, but there really isn't a substitute for them, especially if you want to digitize them. I thought it was cool that the PRLv2 was predrilled for the Wixey digital system.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

As for which lift to choose, I would lean toward an Incra simply because of their metal, magnetic inserts - and since I also have all the Incra stuff, I wanted Incra, darn it! Alas, I would have done the Incra version of the PRL-v2 myself but had to opt for the Woodpecker version since only they make the one that fits in the Bench Dog table. I will say that, so far, the plastic lock inserts in my version are much more sturdy than I thought, much better than the saggy inserts of the Rockler FX lift that I had before it.

Other than that, a lot can depend on which router you choose and how those lifts accommodate a given router.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Freud FT1700 , and several others now allow above-the-table lift and adjustment / bit changes. The router and the lift kit are probably the same price. You could add a router instead, and use your current router as a handheld tool.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

The Triton is only one suggestion,not the be all,end all
Myself,There is no way I can compare, the Triton to a dedicated lift ,cuz I never,owned, or worked with a dedicated lift, but I have checked them out at the shows.
I do own the Triton and like it
IMHO, There are many options available out there


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you all for the information. I've read so many router and lift reviews that my head spins just thinking about it. From the reviews I've read it seems to me that all of the routers, top brands included, suffer from the same issues. Switch problems from dust getting in, plastic gears in the height adjustment wearing out too rapidly and becoming useless, and several other annoying design flaws. So for me routers with table mounting features are not an option. That said, I do love all of the Incra products that I own and consider them first class so I've definately decided on a Incra lift. While I do like the sidewinder lift, the less expensive one looks to be a little flimsy to me. The Jessum Master Lift looks pretty good but their customer support leaves a lot to be desired. Therefore I'm settled on the Woodpeckers PRL- V2. Robust build, great company, and plenty of good reviews here and on the other forums. And I can add the sidewinder down the road if I find it necessary.

Thank you again.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Kenny, I have both the jessem and the MLCS motor lift. The motor lift is great…..you don't have to crank to raise and lower the router….it also has a wixey height measure that give you a readout….you can raise and lower it in micro amounts….This has been a real time saver….the lift is not more expensive then the others and works great. Check them out at MLCS's site (they have videos…etc).

My jessem lift is also excellent (it is on the cast iron extension table I have for my TS). I have had that one for over 2 years and it works great….just have to use the crank when you want to go up or down….it does get high enough to change bits above the table (the motor lift does also). Between the two of them, I like them both….and each has it's pros and cons.

There are alot of lifts out there….the best bet is to settle on a router….then get a table and lift that fits it…has some template bushings…and a good set of table centers (just like a TS it is good to have some zero clearence inserts.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

E.J.: I figured that was what you meant, but you did say that you don't NEED a router lift with the Triton. I think it's probably more accurate to say that you MIGHT NOT NEED a router lift with the Triton. My point, much as you restated, is that it does indeed depend on what you want out of the lift.

Kenny: Great choice on the lift. You can't go wrong with it. Plan on getting the Wixey digitals for it. It's a slam dunk setup and really cool to be able to immediately repeat your cuts.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Uh, I'll say it. I WILL NOT NEED a lift with my Triton. It has one built-in, micro-adjusts, switch is dust-shielded, etc. And by the way, it works like a dream.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes I did !! say that you don't need a router lift with the Triton,and you, very accurately, *DO NOT*


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Then I sure feel awfully stupid for spending so much money on my Milwaukee and PRL-V2. I should have just bought a Triton to begin with!

Edit: But just so I'm not accused of being too sarcastic with that last remark, EJ, are you on record as to saying that the Triton's lift capabilities match that of all the lifts mentioned in this thread? I'm just seeking clarification as to why you reason as you do.


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow! I knew this thread was going to open a can of worms. I'm really glad I got to hear/see all of your views. It's apparent to me and I'm sure to everyone else who've been following that each of the lift/router combinations, routers with table adjustment features, or just plain old router mounted to a plate has it's loyalists. Throw in branding and holy smokes, look out! Again, thank you all.

Now, back to the question at hand. 7 hours ago I thought I was done with this and had reached a decision to buy the PRL-V2. Then reggiek had to go and throw a monkey wrench into the works by pointing me to the MLCS motorized lift. In a word, AWESOME! The cost difference between the PRL-V2 and the MLCS is insignificant and all the bells and whistles make this really appealing. I WANT ONE! There's only one thing stopping me from buying it. The plate won't fit my Woodpeckers router table and unless I missed something on the MLCS site I'm sorta screwed because of it. Did I miss something? Does MLCS mount the lift to a plate to fit my table? Anyone have an answer?


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Kenny: Yeah, we get that way. I just think you get what you pay for. Other than to change the speed of the router, you'd never really have to go under the table with a PRL or the like (once you have a remote power switch…cheap from Harbor Freight). Plunge routers, in general, would need to be locked into place from under the table…and the Triton couldn't be used with a remote switch since the height adjustment is physically locked into the power switch. So, there's a lot of reaching under the table.

That said, the Triton is probably the very best value you can get in a router. You could hardly wrong with that purchase.

As for the MLCS, be careful. I believe it can be adapted to your choice of plate, so that's good. However, it only accommodates the smaller 2.5 hp routers and it is certainly sized accordingly (not very beefy). So, if you want to upgrade routers eventually, you might have an issue. I wouldn't assume you won't…there is a huge difference between turning a big bit in my Bosch 1617 and my Milwaukee 5625! If the MLCS were a little bigger then I think it would be worth spending the money on it, IMO. Otherwise, it's kinda an apples to oranges comparison with the PRL. I got mine for around $289 shipped…so I wouldn't exactly call that a wash in terms of a price comparison with the MLCS.

BTW, the lift wrench rough adjusts your height VERY quickly with the PRL. Don't sell that part of it short. It's a big productivity advantage. No cranking at all. If you change bits a lot on a given project, you'll love it.


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Cosmic,

I just got the WP table and LS super system a week ago and I've already tired of taking the router/plate combo in and out for bit and height changes. I have a PC 690 in my table now which is perfectly adequate for what I've been doing but I can see myself purchasing one of the big dawgs in the not too distant future. The PRL-V2 can swap out either the 690 or any of the 3 most popular 3 1/2 hp routers making it the lift of choice for me. If I ever decide to add a router wing on my tablesaw then I may opt to get the MLCS and drop it in there. OK, minds made up….again. PRL-V2 … but that darn MLCS sure looks cool!

P.S. I found the PRL-V2 at Carbide Processors for $281.05 shipped. They have a coupon code "winterinjuly" that saved me 10%. Anyone ever have dealings with them?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

My coupon code "colddayinhell" didn't work, so I got a Triton instead ! ;=) just kidding… good luck with your lift.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I plan on one day replacing my Triton 2.25hp with an Incra PRL-V2 + 3hp router when I start doing more raised panel work. However, I will REALLY miss the one-wrench bit changes…not sure of a 3hp router that offers that?


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Kenny - Carbideprocessors is a good company to deal with. I've ordered a few times…the owner is a regular on another forum I frequent.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Scissor Jack


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@live4ever, The Triton also comes in a 3 1/4 hp that has top side one wrench bit change just like the 2 1/4.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Kenny, the plate on the MLCS did not fit my table either. I considered either a new table….refilling the current table cut out and resizing it…..or swapping out the MLCS plate and putting it in my own.

The MLCS lift was not made to switch plates but it is pretty easy….only a couple of bolts and a bit of glue for the wire tie. Once the lift was on my new plate…it took a little adjustment to make sure the router was centered…and wallah.

I have been using this now for about 3 months and I really love it….it is easy now to go to the table and route the things I need….the lift really makes the set up easy….you turn down the speed to 15% or so and the lift only moves in fractions of an inch….the readout is dead on accurate if you zero it when you install the bit. The foot pedal is also a blessing….you can raise and lower the bit without taking your hands off the piece….great for routing mortises.

The only cons I have noticed are: There are several wires and they are loose and need to be better harnessed (I used some tubing, wire ties and screws to get them out of the way - the problem is under the table so you can either just tie them up and strap to the underside if you do not want to do alot of work….mostly this is necessary to keep them out of the way of the lift and the router).

The router selection is limited….as stated above….yet my 2 1/4 bosch hasn't had any problems…even with large profile bits in hardwoods…(it is easy to raise and lower the bit so that you can make a series of deepening cuts - this also allows for a really clean cut with little or no tear out).

You have to adjust the upper limit stop alot in order to keep the router from pushing or damaging your center plate. The lift will actually lift the router high enough (without the stop) to hit the plate with the motor housing (at least on my Bosch)....The stop is under the table and is a bit inconvenient - but it is useful to set so that you can work your way slowly towards the uppermost cut - I sent them an email suggesting they put limit settings in the electronics so you can set the height limits above the table…we'll see if they respond.

I haven't done a review on this yet as I have not had it long enough to evaluate it fully….If there is not a review up by the time I feel confident to write up my comments….I will put one up….for now though…I really enjoy the convenience.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, I got PRL-V2 through Carbide Processors using a similar coupon code deal. Really good company. In fact, mine arrived without the lift wrench, so one quick call to CP and they had Woodpeckers drop ship one to me, with absolutely no hassle.

Believe me, I'm a gadget guy and I think the MLCS is really cool. In fact, if I were doing a lot of mortising, I could see how raising the bit with a foot switch would absolutely rock. But I do think if you plan on a bigger router at some point, it would be hard to justify the cost of the MLCS unless you just have some disposable income or have a very specific use for the MLCS feature set.

It just occurred to me looking through my new Woodcraft catalog that they do make a remote speed control for the router. I need to look into that so that I would never have to reach under the table.

As far as the single wrench bit changes, that would be cool, but as large as the collet and bolt are on my Milwaukee, and the fact that both are the same size, it's real easy to do. I just keep both wrenches hanging from the same hook underneath my Bench Dog extension.


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a jessem "rout r lift". I've been using mine for over two years. I've had zero problems. I'd buy it again in a heart beat.

Good Luck,
Sean


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a Jessem Mast R Lift. I reviewed it here on LJ earlier this year, or maybe last year. The first one I got had issues, but they replaced it and the second one has been rock solid. I haven't examined other lifts in person, but I was really pleasantly surprised at how heavy and stout the jessem was when I got it. About the only thing that i don't like about it is the crank which raises/lowers the router. I think they should make the handle about an inch, inch and a half longer and maybe two inches taller. If you have your fence right up against the bit, sometimes you have to move it to get the crank handle to clear the top of the fence, especially if you're using a tall auxiliary fence. One other minor thing is that the insert rings tend to get beaten up a bit after going in and out of the plate. By no means do I use my RT "a lot", maybe once a week or so and then every once in a while I'll do a project where I use it nonstop for a day or two. I figure I'm about a third of the way to needing a new set of insert rings, so if I were someone that was using this in a pro enviconment, I would plan to replace them every couple months.

All told I would highly recommend the Mast R Lift, but I would also highly recommend not having to deal with jessem customer service. If you buy the lift from Amazon, you can return it directly to them and get a replacement, which is what I should have done.


----------

